# World Tourist



## wheelbender6 (Feb 27, 2019)

I was walking into my local grocery store this afternoon an saw this securely locked to the fence. Looks to be a mid 1980s World Tourist. 
I googled the bike and it is not Chicago made. The good news is that the nice lugged frame was made in Taiwan by Giant.  The owner has a good eye for light weight bikes.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 27, 2019)

I like that modern artsy rear reflector. Or is that a crash bumper?


----------



## wheelbender6 (Feb 28, 2019)

Funny. The rear flector does resemble those big rubber pieces they added to car bumpers in the early 1970s. I guess that is a stock item. Every one I have seen has it.


----------



## olderthandirt (Apr 13, 2019)

heavy duty reflector ?


----------



## dweenk (Apr 13, 2019)

That reflector looks like the "coffin" from 1970's Raleighs.


----------



## HARPO (Apr 13, 2019)

It has the Shimano "FF" Front Freewheeling system. These didn't last to long before Schwinn stopped using them.


----------

